# Avian flu - the Defra instructions



## JillA (16 December 2016)

Since there seem to be a whole load of Chinese whispers about this, with everyone seeming to have heard something different, and since I seem to be in a "looking at source material" mode atm, this is the DEFRA instruction. Well worth a read if you keep birds - enjoy!!

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...-birds-biosecurity-inside-prevention-zone.pdf


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 December 2016)

thanks-read this on the 7/12 and what I've been working from. People are still confusing 'what's practicable' with 'what they can be arsed to do-or not'.


----------



## popsdosh (17 December 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			thanks-read this on the 7/12 and what I've been working from. People are still confusing 'what's practicable' with 'what they can be arsed to do-or not'.
		
Click to expand...

Its over here now confirmed last night.
In flock of turkeys in Lincs 80% plus mortality its very virulent!


----------



## Nudibranch (18 December 2016)

Oh no...&#55357;&#56879;


----------



## Cecile (18 December 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			thanks-read this on the 7/12 and what I've been working from. People are still confusing 'what's practicable' with 'what they can be arsed to do-or not'.
		
Click to expand...

Total agree with this, trouble is Defra should not be saying what's practicable as that gives people an opt out clause, my neighbour still has chickens and ducks just wandering all over the place, she kept them in for just one day and that was her prevention achievement

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/avian-influenza-bird-flu-identified-at-lincolnshire-farm

I feel so sorry for anyone with birds in and around the above area


----------



## D66 (18 December 2016)

Ive been out to buy more rat traps, having investigated, the rat problem is worse than I originally thought.
We have a big trug of Jeyes fluid out by the garage for disinfecting boots, even the postie has poultry round this way.
All feeders and drinkers disinfected.


----------

